# We have mice!



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

If the puppy is big enough, this will work


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

when dealing with pets and children, trapping is the way to go. no sense in using poisons.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

If the mice are running around you in the wide open I'd say brace yourself for a full onslaught. Do you hear little wee clicking noises in the walls at night? 

Get the bags of poison pellets and get it over with. The stuff dehydrates them so they don't stink as they decompose. 

Usually mice run along walls and not right across the middle of the floor. So put the bait behind things the puppy can't get at. Like the stove and fridge


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Traps like this are safe around pets.
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...35E640A3A84456B1827277CDAE5EBC0372C78&first=1

I would never use any type of poison baits, I nearly lost my dog when it got into some.

Be proactive and figure out how there getting in, it only takes a tiny hole or crack.
Loose siding, foundation cracks or points of entry for plumbing or wiring, under the sink.


----------



## Telfair (Jun 1, 2011)

Gonna go to home depot today & no the mouse did not run across the middle of the room but along the edges actually.


----------



## Telfair (Jun 1, 2011)

One entered my room tonight & it gave me a chance to move one of the traps we got today & so i placed it in its path & caught it & flushed him down the toilet & flushed twice to be safe from the upstairs of the house...

Is that a good way to get rid of them or will they swim their way back in the house?


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

They should be killed.

And never flush any thing but poo and tp down the toilet.


----------



## Telfair (Jun 1, 2011)

bbo said:


> They should be killed.
> 
> And never flush any thing but poo and tp down the toilet.


Ok so what the easiest way to kill them?
I dont wanna make a mess or chance it getting away in attempting to kill it.


----------



## Thunder Chicken (May 22, 2011)

First things first - what are the mice eating? If you have food (human or pet) stored where they can access it, you are not going to get rid of them. I've seen people have problems simply due to the fact that they had dog food bags stored on the floor of the garage. If you have a pantry I would make sure to clean it out and make sure nothing is getting eaten.

Second, if you have tall grass around the house foundation, mow it down. Try to eliminate any natural cover for the mice.

Once you have denied them food and shelter, *then* start thinking about traps. Otherwise it will be an uphill battle and a waste of money.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

So far you've seen two. For every one you do see, there are likely a dozen or more that you don't. Don't bother wasting your efforts with live traps. These guys are disease infested rodents who will make short work of your wiring in the walls. 

Snap traps work well, but I imagine you'll be going through plenty of those. I did, until I finally just got the poison. The cat and the dog and the crawling babies all survived nicely because I put the bags out their reach.

This is not rocket science


----------



## Telfair (Jun 1, 2011)

Thunder Chicken said:


> First things first - what are the mice eating? If you have food (human or pet) stored where they can access it, you are not going to get rid of them. I've seen people have problems simply due to the fact that they had dog food bags stored on the floor of the garage. If you have a pantry I would make sure to clean it out and make sure nothing is getting eaten.
> 
> Second, if you have tall grass around the house foundation, mow it down. Try to eliminate any natural cover for the mice.
> 
> Once you have denied them food and shelter, *then* start thinking about traps. Otherwise it will be an uphill battle and a waste of money.


Yeah now we are being much more careful about any food in the trash cans around the house as well & the dog treats have been on top of the microwave & we see no holes in any of the bags showing that they have eaten any of that & the dog food in in a big thick plastic sealed tub that has not sign of attempts by them trying to get to the food either so what are they eating?
Good question..

I have no grass against the house at all for other reasons & always keep my lawn mowed I like a clean neat lawn in front of my house & the back is just dirt, I've not gotten around to adding a lawn in the back yard.



creeper said:


> So far you've seen two. For every one you do see, there are likely a dozen or more that you don't. Don't bother wasting your efforts with live traps. These guys are disease infested rodents who will make short work of your wiring in the walls.
> 
> Snap traps work well, but I imagine you'll be going through plenty of those. I did, until I finally just got the poison. The cat and the dog and the crawling babies all survived nicely because I put the bags out their reach.
> 
> This is not rocket science


Dont know if we've seen two or the same one twice & yes I realize that if we've seen one that means there likely MANY more. 

I've been thinking about poisons & as you say placing it out of reach like under the house & in the basement where the dog never goes & etc.


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

we've used glue traps in the past at our cabin.

just make sure to keep em out of the kids reach and vision. hard to wash off.


----------



## dougp23 (Sep 20, 2011)

Don't flush them down the toilet! Snap traps (the ones that kill) are the best. The glue traps can be kind of inhumane, as you may find a mouse caught in it huffing and puffing, trying to get out. Broke my wife's heart, but I didn't care!

Go around your foundation and find any holes where they could be getting in. Plug them up with steel wool or copper mesh, big box stores will have one or the other. 

Once a few get in, they tell their friends, so you need to really jump on this!!

Good luck. We had quite a collection in Feb (caught 22 that month), and this month I caught 4 when I noticed they had pulled out some copper mesh I had inserted in my foundation previously. That is all buttoned up nice and tight now, no more mice. Until they find the NEXT way in....


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Glue traps are mean in my opinion. Then what are supposed to do with this cute little thing. Dirty, but cute, quite alive with its feet stuck on the paper. Instant kill or poison is easier for the murderer too.


----------



## Telfair (Jun 1, 2011)

creeper said:


> Glue traps are mean in my opinion. Then what are supposed to do with this cute little thing. Dirty, but cute, quite alive with its feet stuck on the paper. Instant kill or poison is easier for the murderer too.


I actually many years ago used a 5 lb sledge hammer to kill a mouse on a glue trap, was a quick kill & I doubt he felt much.
I can imagine that can get messy though?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Telfair said:


> I actually many years ago used a 5 lb sledge hammer to kill a mouse on a glue trap, was a quick kill & I doubt he felt much.
> I can imagine that can get messy though?


 
Flushing down the pot is just wrong in so many ways. What is wrong with the normal old fashioned snap trap? Kills instantly, wont hurt the dog( more than once) easy to throw the dead mouse outside and bury it( good fertilizer)


----------



## Telfair (Jun 1, 2011)

Damn was just walking out of my room towards the stairs & saw a 2nd mouse & have him trapped in the spare up-stairs bathroom with a glue trap & 2 snap traps at the base of the door.

Tomorrow its time to get poison & maybe snap traps Interesting thing is that both all 3 or was it 2 mice have been seen coming & going from the same closet?
Is there any sort of affordable heat sensor that will so me heat from a nest or something in the walls?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Telfair said:


> Damn was just walking out of my room towards the stairs & saw a 2nd mouse & have him trapped in the spare up-stairs bathroom with a glue trap & 2 snap traps at the base of the door.
> 
> Tomorrow its time to get poison & maybe snap traps Interesting thing is that both all 3 or was it 2 mice have been seen coming & going from the same closet?
> Is there any sort of affordable heat sensor that will so me heat from a nest or something in the walls?


 
Finding the hole would be a lot cheaper:whistling2:


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

creeper said:


> Glue traps are mean in my opinion. Then what are supposed to do with this cute little thing. Dirty, but cute, quite alive with its feet stuck on the paper. Instant kill or poison is easier for the murderer too.


such is life (and death). 

also keep in mind with poisons, what if the mouse eats some poison, then the dog or cat gets a hold of the mouse?

for those who can't stand to hurt any living animal.
http://www.havahart.com/store/live-animal-traps/mouse

feel free to let it go in nature somewhere.


me, I rate my health and life above that of a mouse. glue traps for me. efficient and cheap.

note I've also heard mice squeal that were trapped in snap traps and being poisoned doesn't look like fun either. they scurry around looking for water ( and tend to drown if they find some)


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

I've had this discussion with a vet. The pet would have to eat a huge amount of poison to have an effect. One mouse won't hurt him.

Usually the snap trap is instant kill, unless you get him by the tail. 

Personally, I have no interest in taking him out to the woods so he can be free


----------



## Telfair (Jun 1, 2011)

My only concern about the poison if mice will carry some of it out into an area the dog can sample it.


----------



## Jonsey120 (Aug 14, 2012)

bbo said:


> me, I rate my health and life above that of a mouse. glue traps for me. efficient and cheap.
> 
> note I've also heard mice squeal that were trapped in snap traps and being poisoned doesn't look like fun either. they scurry around looking for water ( and tend to drown if they find some)


And I rate glue traps as something a demon would use.

Glue traps are beyond inhumane. I once saw a glue trap with a mouse on it one morning when I came to work, its body was in a twisted, contorted position. Its legs were broken, parts of its belly skin ripped off and it was squirming around with an eye out of its socket. Next to it, was a limb and fur, no doubt from another mouse. It must have been trying to get off all night. Some people even throw them into the garbage, alive. I mean, what the hell? 

If you have to kill something, do it with a bit of decency and humanity. Torture is unacceptable. These traps are disgusting and should be banned, a snap trap is infinitely more kinder (even if it can misfire sometimes). I don't understand why people think it's OK to trap mice on super glue and have them mutilate themselves and starve them to death, it says a lot about them really. There's no reason to use a glue trap when snap traps work just as well (and can be reused).

If you're so worried about your health and life, then a glue trap would be contrary to safeguarding it considering how unhygienic it is in the first place. Please think about the consequences of your actions (ie. how another can suffer) rather than just yourself. There are far more humane, better options of killing/removing these animals than glue traps, which are in my mind, torture.


----------



## Jonsey120 (Aug 14, 2012)

creeper said:


> Glue traps are mean in my opinion. Then what are supposed to do with this cute little thing. Dirty, but cute, quite alive with its feet stuck on the paper. Instant kill or poison is easier for the murderer too.


Some people just throw them away into the bin, like a piece of rubbish.

That angers me the most. Sure it may be a pest, but it's still a living, feeling creature. If it has to be killed, it should be with decency and respect, doesn't deserve to be tortured on a glue trap like that. But I suppose I shouldn't be surprised, considering someone who uses these vile things most likely do not care if the animal suffers.


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm glad you signed up call me a demon.

 

Your attempt at using name calling is not very persuasive in a proper debate sir. i appreciate your points, but I just can't get past the name calling.

back on topic, some of the snap traps look quite interesting. i'd prefer a snap trap that is reusable like the one in the link below:

http://www.victorpest.com/store/mouse-control/m140can#desc


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

For the record BBO

I don't think you are a demon, I'm just a bit of a softie and wanted to say thanks for sharing the same sentiment. 

They are still vermin and need to be eliminated


----------



## Jonsey120 (Aug 14, 2012)

What the animal goes through on the glue trap should be persuasive enough. They're demonic, the entire concept of using super glue to attach a small animal on a piece of plastic is absolutely disgusting. So forgive me if I show more concern for the suffering of another animal than I do for "name calling" on an internet message board. It was tongue in cheek anyway, I don't know you personally so I can't really say you're a demon. Depends on your intentions here, but from my experience someone who'd use these things place little to no value in the suffering of another animal they're actually causing.

No different than from someone using a steel-jawed trap on fox and just leaving it there to die. Fair enough that you have to cull sometimes, but how torturing something to death is acceptable or ok, is beyond me.


----------



## dougp23 (Sep 20, 2011)

Telfair said:


> Damn was just walking out of my room towards the stairs & saw a 2nd mouse & have him trapped in the spare up-stairs bathroom with a glue trap & 2 snap traps at the base of the door.
> 
> Tomorrow its time to get poison & maybe snap traps Interesting thing is that both all 3 or was it 2 mice have been seen coming & going from the same closet?
> Is there any sort of affordable heat sensor that will so me heat from a nest or something in the walls?


In my experience, this is pretty typical. Where you see one, you'll see more. Be it under the sink, in the closet, near the chimney, wherever. It seems as though they stay close to where they come in....so sounds like your upstairs bathroom is a good place to start. Plug up where the pipe comes up to feed water to the toilet, check for holes under the sink (again where water and drain pipes come in). Fill in gaps with steel wool, don't just use that expanding foam, many mice will chew right through it! 

However, mice can't fly! So how are they getting UPSTAIRS?? Either they're climbing a gutter downspout (rare, but possible), climbing the side of the house or coming in through the roof. All possible. But far more likely, they are coming in near your foundation, getting in a wall, and going up from there. Have you gone around your foundation yet?? Just take your hand and go all around the foundation where the side of the house meets the concrete, stick your hand up there and see if there are any places your hand goes in far. Often times you'll feel a nice round hole somewere, probably where a knot of wood fell out, and now the mice can get in. I have had good luck with taking the plastic ridge vent insect barrier material, cutting it into strips, and stuffing this all around the foundation where the wood meets the cement. 

Good luck! You have got to find how they are coming in. Killing them is a step, but if you don't stop them from coming in, you won't be able to kill them fast enough.....I have seen infestations (in an old farm house up the street) that were just incredible. White PVC pipe a dark brown on the top where the mice were running...

Let us know how it's going. Just an FYI, I called an exterminator when I had a big haul of mice. He went around the foundation, plugged up holes, set a bunch of snap traps, and put out some poison. You can do all that for less than the price of an exterminator visit!


----------



## dougp23 (Sep 20, 2011)

bbo said:


> back on topic, some of the snap traps look quite interesting. i'd prefer a snap trap that is reusable like the one in the link below:
> 
> http://www.victorpest.com/store/mouse-control/m140can#desc


I have had very good luck with the reusable traps. Def recommend these.

As far as the glue trap discussion goes, I just don't like them because they are expensive, and can only be used once. The snap ones are quick, usually an instant kill. If you truly are against killing them, then the HavAHart line is probably best.


----------



## Telfair (Jun 1, 2011)

FYI to all of you on the glue traps, the mouse that was in the up-stairs bathroom the other night actually did get on the glue trap & also managed to climb off it & into one of snap traps.
If that makes you feel any better. :icon_rolleyes:

I just want them out!

& wonder do some of you complain about how some people kill insects?
Or only the cute furry animals?


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

Telfair said:


> FYI to all of you on the glue traps, the mouse that was in the up-stairs bathroom the other night actually did get on the glue trap & also managed to climb off it & into one of snap traps.
> If that makes you feel any better. :icon_rolleyes:
> 
> I just want them out!
> ...


I only complain about cute and furry myself. mice are not cute in my book.

all animals fill a valid spot in the ecosystem of the earth. I just prefer not to share my space with most of them.


----------



## Telfair (Jun 1, 2011)

dougp23 said:


> However, mice can't fly! So how are they getting UPSTAIRS??


Some mice can. :thumbup:


----------



## Telfair (Jun 1, 2011)

bbo said:


> I only complain about cute and furry myself. mice are not cute in my book.
> 
> all animals fill a valid spot in the ecosystem of the earth. I just prefer not to share my space with most of them.


Well this mouse looked pretty cute to me while looking at me from behind the toilet to be honest & yes I agree we all have our place & agreed these mice place is not in my home. :furious:


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

K this is the last time I'm wasting time on this dumb topic but,

1 I think they are cute, but disease ridden, wiring chewing pests that need to go.

2 I don't believe that any creature deserves to suffer

3 The only bug in my house that gets killed are mosquitos. Spiders are caught and transfered outside unless its winter and they are in the basement, then we pretend we didn't see each other. 

Speaking of suffering, has anybody ever watched a praying mantice devour a live hornet...fasinating. The whole thing is over in about 15 minutes


----------



## Jonsey120 (Aug 14, 2012)

Telfair said:


> & wonder do some of you complain about how some people kill insects?
> Or only the cute furry animals?


Mammals have a highly functioning brain, and a well developed nervous system. An insect does not. In fact, it is currently unknown if insects actually feel pain, at least in the way we do. Studies have shown insects still feed and have sex even when something it happening to them, where a mammal would recoil.

That said, I wouldn't torture an insect either. But considering we know mammals actually feel pain on a similar level to each other, that's why it's worse. A lot of people don't consider rodents to be cute anyway, so it's not a question of cute or not, it's a question of the animal's capacity to suffer. If it can suffer, then it's morally wrong to induce it when it can be minimised (ie. snap trap vs glue trap).

Considering: a) the animal doesn't know any better than to be a pest b) has no ill intent and c) there are less painful ways to kill the animal, then there's absolutely no reason to make it suffer. I'm well aware that suffering can't be avoided totally, but if you have the power to minimise it (ie. put animal out of misery instead of binning it alive), then why not do it?


----------



## Telfair (Jun 1, 2011)

creeper said:


> Speaking of suffering, has anybody ever watched a praying mantice devour a live hornet...fasinating. The whole thing is over in about 15 minutes


How about one eating a mouse?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNcIUIULafw


----------



## Jonsey120 (Aug 14, 2012)

Glue traps are still worse. Doubly worse considering the being behind the trap has concious thought, and can make decisions. A mantis does what it does to survive, out of instinct. It is incapable of pondering ethical quandaries, and recognising the suffering of another. I can't see the comparison TBH.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm a long-term homeowner and mouse hunter. Knock wood, we haven had a problem with them in a few years. I have not found anything more effective or cheaper that the old fashioned wire snap traps- 2 for a buck. You can throw them out or if you are a real cheapskate like me you can even wash and reuse them (unless they are bloody, that is just too gross).

Eliminate their food sources. Food should be in the kitchen and dining room only. A big culprit is kids taking food to their rooms. 

Find out how they are getting in. They will seek a warm place to nest in the fall. 

I don't like poisons. We had a cat that developed encephalitis years ago and had to be put down after probably eating a poisoned mouse. I threw a bunch of "one-bite" bait under the mobile home I lived in at the time. I was then told that the "one-bite" they sell at Agway is much more potent and also makes the mice bait-shy so is less effective on an infestation problem anyway.

I also would not use any trap that is not designed to kill. The have-a-heart traps are fine except if you let the mouse in your back yard, it already knows how to get back in your house and will be back.


----------



## Telfair (Jun 1, 2011)

Jonsey120 said:


> Glue traps are still worse. Doubly worse considering the being behind the trap has concious thought, and can make decisions. A mantis does what it does to survive, out of instinct. It is incapable of pondering ethical quandaries, and recognising the suffering of another. I can't see the comparison TBH.


Yet, did you know that area like Pismo beach get closed off from the public use because of a fly's breeding season?

So my point is there are many that also get upset about upsetting an insect such as what we call a fly.


----------



## Jonsey120 (Aug 14, 2012)

Telfair said:


> Yet, did you know that area like Pismo beach get closed off from the public use because of a fly's breeding season?
> 
> So my point is there are many that also get upset about upsetting an insect such as what we call a fly.


I doubt it was closed off because people are upset about upsetting flies. Perhaps there was another reason, like the fact that the fly might actually be an endangered species and important for pollination in the area? Or perhaps in such numbers that it wouldn't be a good idea for people to go there if they want to enjoy themselves?

Regardless, something like a fly is a far cry from a mammal. With a rodent, it's understandable - they are more closely related to us than an insect, thus share similar traits. One of those is perception and the feeling of pain. It shouldn't be dismissed so easily, it's an issue of animal welfare (the distinction here is important, because people confuse it with rights).


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Telfair said:


> How about one eating a mouse?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNcIUIULafw


 I had no idea praying mantises got that big!


----------



## Telfair (Jun 1, 2011)

Jim F said:


> I had no idea praying mantises got that big!


Nor did I have have any idea they could eat mice!?!?!?


----------



## seger137 (Aug 23, 2012)

This might sounds crazy, but we used this way to trap mice at work and it actually worked. Here's a video that shows how to trap mice in a humane way:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Ws_si8amhw


----------



## Telfair (Jun 1, 2011)

Have not seen any live mice, since we started using poison, seen a few dead ones though.


----------



## seger137 (Aug 23, 2012)

Haha well at least your mouse issue is gone!


----------



## BShow (Feb 23, 2012)

bbo said:


> feel free to let it go in nature somewhere


Just make sure that "nature" is miles away from your house.


----------



## Telfair (Jun 1, 2011)

seger137 said:


> Haha well at least your mouse issue is gone!


So it seems for the time being?


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

BShow said:


> Just make sure that "nature" is miles away from your house.


 
no worries, my sisters house is probably 5 miles from mine and over a river :laughing:


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 18, 2012)

A trap is a better option. I am apprehensive of using poison around the house. The mice should decompose in about a week. Just don’t get the habit of doing it. Seal it and throw it in a garbage next time (God forbid for a next time!).


----------



## dougp23 (Sep 20, 2011)

Telfair said:


> So it seems for the time being?


Exactly. If you haven't gone around yet and patched holes in the foundation and where the house attaches to the foundation, and any other potential areas where they can get in, then they will be back!


----------



## Telfair (Jun 1, 2011)

I have just got some steel wool, & wonder if fine or coarse makes a difference when if come to this?


----------



## dougp23 (Sep 20, 2011)

Telfair said:


> I have just got some steel wool, & wonder if fine or coarse makes a difference when if come to this?


I usually go with coarse. You want it to be aggravating to their nose and mouth when they try to pull it out (and they will try, lol)


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Telfair said:


> I just saw one run by me as i was at my computer!
> 
> Yet we also have a 4 month old puppy, what are options to deal with them being we have a puppy that gets into everything?


Kennel the puppy and poison the mice. Snap traps with peanut butter and the blue bait cubes. Yeah, I hate using poison and put them in pretty out of the way places. I keep track of what went where. 

Meanwhile scour the outside of the house and fix the openings they're using to gain access.

The ones that kept invading my shed for two years in a row were so determined to 'vote themselves off the island' they'd chew their way into a cabinet and into the sealed new box of poison cubes. Third year now and apparently they've driven their stupidity out of the local gene pool. Most of my traps were empty this year. It wasn't until a neighbor tore up his yard in June for a remodel that I got my first mouse trapped. Four more turned up shortly thereafter. None since.

Now I'm wondering when that will drill down to the squirrels too dumb to avoid going into my shed and electrocuting themselves in the battery charged trap that's up on a shelf behind various jugs they have to knock over... I try to make it hard, but they keep being too stupid to resist the siren song of peanut butter baited death. I have hopes of someday actually getting a ripe peach off my tree instead of feeding those damned vermin...


----------



## Telfair (Jun 1, 2011)

wkearney99 said:


> I have hopes of someday actually getting a ripe peach off my tree instead of feeding those damned vermin...


:laughing:


----------



## Mepooooo (Sep 7, 2012)

chrisn said:


> If the puppy is big enough, this will work


Wow, what a cat!:no:


----------



## firsttimeremode (Jul 19, 2012)

use Decon blocks. Dogs usualy dont mess with them and they work like a charm. They kill them instantly. If you are worried about the pup, stick them under the fridge, under your desk, places the pup cant get to.


----------



## nanuk (Aug 14, 2011)

Found a bat the other day...in the mouse snap trap.
Sad...


----------



## gobug (Jul 13, 2012)

Close the doors, and stop feeding first. I realize this is a bit repititious. Sorry.
Mice do not need water, like rats do.
Mice can take a 1/4in gap at a run. They can climb just about anything and can be found in crawl spaces to attics and in between.
Plumbing and electrical stuff creates pathways for them.
They are like robots and run the same path over and over.
The mother mouse will collect and hoard granular baits.
Single feed block baits work the best. They are single feed and you can monitor activity.
Place your rodent control things close to the wall and near their droppings.
Dampen their droppings before you sweep them up.
Snap traps and glue boards are a great extra tool for helping eliminate indoor mouse problems once the doors are closed.
Don't forget beneath the kitchen cabinets behind the kickplate. That is a good place for block baits.
There is a poison that has no secondary poisoning risk (Quintox). This would be a good consideration if you have owls.
Otherwise, the risk to pets is minimal if they do not eat the bait.
Good luck
Gary


----------



## Telfair (Jun 1, 2011)

I've not thought about the attic, thanks for mentioning that, we've not seen a single mouse since I started the poison, yet I never put any up top & will tomorrow for sure!


----------



## gobug (Jul 13, 2012)

The droppings are key.Clean up (dampen them first) and check routinely for new droppings.
If you have a blacklight, their trails will glow.
Just look in the attic. Since the insulation will compact as they run the same trails, you will easily see if they are there.
Rodent poisons take about a week to 10 days for the mice to die.
If you have a large population inside after you close the mouse doors, place the control things at about 8 ft intervals. And move the furniture. It messes with their robotic mind and they will go new directions. Otherwise they may just avoid your device because it is new and in their path.
Pick up dry pet foods at night, and keep your bulk in a metal container.


----------



## Telfair (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes with the news about the Hantavirus we always spray the droppings with a disinfectant before wiping them up.


----------



## gobug (Jul 13, 2012)

hantavirus is most common in deer mice, which are not the typical house mouse of which there are several kinds
still better to be safe than sorry, error on the side of the angels
rather than steel wool, get a couple of the copper dish pads, they unravel to a ~3ft copper sock
it wont rust and is a long enough piece to more easily seal foundation junction points
if your little finger fits into a hole, a mouse can enter
don't forget porches, entry steps, and beneath decks
move landscape a couple feet from the foundation


----------



## Tenthplanet (Sep 20, 2012)

I have always relied on the Victor series mouse traps. They are simplistic in its extermination method (albeit a little barbaric) but so dependable! Now what you use for bait is completely up to you. Some recommend profession grade rat attractant but you may go as unprofessional as peanut butter and still get results. Here's where I got my Victor traps:


----------



## Too old (Sep 20, 2012)

If you want to help a creature off the glue-trap, simply rub some oil around the contact area. Baby oil will do just fine. I had set out some sticky-traps and found a young lizard on one of them. I gently picked it up, got out the baby oil, gently massaged the oil around each of its feetsies, got it free, carried it out and set it down in the location where it was and stepped back. It looked up at me as if to say thank you and then scampered off. For mice, get a live trap. you can also scatter baby powder around where you suspect them, to see where they come from and go.


----------



## Telfair (Jun 1, 2011)

Too old said:


> you can also scatter baby powder around where you suspect them, to see where they come from and go.


Now thats a good idea on floors, but not so great on the carpet.


----------



## PTP WX (Oct 28, 2009)

http://www.diychatroom.com/f51/bucket-trapping-mice-156790/


----------

